# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Van paroxetine overstappen naar...

## Wilma-Vinja

Hallo allemaal. Ik slik al jaren 40 mg paroxetine. Voor een jaar terug kreeg ik echter angstklachten en paniekaanvallen. Na veel gesprekken is de paroxetine nu verhoogd naar 60 mg. Als dit niet werkt moet ik misschien over op een ander middel. Wie heeft die overstap al eens mee gemaakt? Hoe ging dat en op wat voor middel ben je overgestapt? Ik zou graag jullie ervaringen lezen omdat ik er ontzettend tegenop zie.

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## Mir

> Hallo allemaal. Ik slik al jaren 40 mg paroxetine. Voor een jaar terug kreeg ik echter angstklachten en paniekaanvallen. Na veel gesprekken is de paroxetine nu verhoogd naar 60 mg. Als dit niet werkt moet ik misschien over op een ander middel. Wie heeft die overstap al eens mee gemaakt? Hoe ging dat en op wat voor middel ben je overgestapt? Ik zou graag jullie ervaringen lezen omdat ik er ontzettend tegenop zie.
> 
> Groetjes Wilma.



Ik ben nu overgestapt naar Lexapro. Laat je goed begeleiden want bij was het Cold Turkey..... Ben nu pas enkele dagen bezig met het nieuwe medicijn
stertke Mir

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Wilma,

Ik zie dat je in een later topic van jou zelf al een link hebt geplaatst met informatie en ik hoop dat die informatie en de ervaringen in andere topics hier jou wat geholpen hebben!  :Smile:  

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## warre

Hello,Wilma.

Ik neem ook reeds 6j seroxat of paroxetine en heb gedurende deze jaren er veel baat bij gehad,alleen de bijwerkingen waren +15kilo en libidoproblemen ( ben man ).
Ben nu vijftiger en kan gelukkig volgend jaar vervroegd op pensioen via een algemene uitstapregeling.
Dit betekend echter meer vrije tijd,daardoor ben ik op zoek naar een LAT relatie doch door de libido problemen is dit niet vanzelfsprekend.
Wende mij tot huisarts die mij viagra voorschreef,met 50mg ervan had ik terug een langdurende erectie,doch dit was geen oplossing doordat viagra de libido niet kan verhogen.
Mij dan gewend tot uroloog die me zei dat hij aan dit probleem niets kon veranderen omdat nagenoeg alle AD dit probleem veroorzaken,maar wel de ene AD meer of veel meer dan de andere.
Hij zei me wel aangezien ik paroxetine innam dat er MISSCHIEN een oplossing was om over te schakelen naar een ander AD ,dit omdat parox... een van de slechtste AD is voor deze bijwerking.
Hij verwees me door naar huisarts die me de AD remergon voorschreef ( 30mg ) ,dus ik gebruik nu een week niet meer parox....
Wat ik merkte was dat ik nu meer fut en energie had,terwijl de andere mij meer futloos en slaperiger maakte.
Nu is het zo dat parox..op 2 vlakken werkt nl. als AD en angstremmer,bij stresssituaties voel ik nu dat de angst terug komt maar wel in functie van de hoeveelheid stress.
Wist eerst niet dat het rare gevoel in mijn hoofd kwam
van angst,echter toen ik de bijsluiter van parox..las kwam ik tot de ontdekking dat dit destabiliserende rare gevoel in mijn hoofd kon te maken hebben met het gebrek van angstremmer in mijn nieuwe AD .
had voor parox.. nog enkele jaren prothiaden genomen maar aangezien de rode draad door mijn depressie angst is heeft de psychiater eerst enkele angstremmers op mij uitgetest dewelke weinig effect hadden tot ik het product CLOZAN kreeg.
In deze tijd kon ik goed functioneren met de AD prothiaden en clozan.
Om terug te komen bij mijn actuele situatie zie ik dat met s'avonds een tablet remergon te nemen plus als ik voel dat het nodig is bij angst een halve clozan,dat ik tot NU toe mijn hoofd kan stabiliseren.
Besef wel goed dat elk individu van ons UNIEK is en dat de ene AD of angstremmer maar werkt of niet werkt van individu tot individu .
Huisarts vertelde me ook dat de parox...nog een 3 tal weken actief zal zijn in mijn organisme,al heb ik op dit forum al gelezen dat nog weken langer kan duren.
Het is echter gevaarlijk om op eigen houtje aan uw medicatie te sleutelen,daarom afspraak gemaakt met psygiater om mijn medicatiehuishouden eens onder de loep te nemen.
Hierbij ga ik uiteraard de vraag stellen of mijn libido na verloop van tijd zal of kan verbeteren met mijn nieuwe AD?AFWACHTEN DUS.
Besef ook dat er vele soorten depressies zijn met elk zijn specifieke kenmerken of gerelateerde andere psychische kwalen !!!!
Besef ook vooral bij depressie dat AD's inderdaad een rotzooi is maar dat de moderne wetenschap nog bijlange niet in staat is om de ziekte te genezen en dit door de enorme complexiteit van ons brein.
AD's bieden enkel ondersteuning om de kwaal aan te pakken en enkel met deze chemie gaat u er niet komen zonder het psychologische aan te pakken.
Dit heb ik geleerd na mijn jarenlange behandeling,zoek uit hoe je bij deze ziekte terechtgekomen bent en als je nadenkt in de tijd terug zul je de factoren die ertoe geleid hebben ontdekken.
Sleutel dan VOORZICHTIG stapje voor stapje aan uw sociaal en ontspanningsleven,blijf zeker niet tussen 4 muren maar zoek naar oplossingen die u interesseren waarbij ge u kunt ontspannen.
ok dit is terug afhankelijk van individu tot individu en soms gemakkelijker gezgd dan gedaan maar besef altijd dat de weg terug lang kan zijn en dat u er zult moeten blijven in geloven.
Ik besef ook terdege dat mensen die onze kwaal hebben en die bijvoorbeeld hun job verliezen of (v)echtscheidingen moeten incasseren het nog veel moeilijker zullen hebben dan ikzelf dewelke zoiets nog niet doorgemaakt hebt en ja ik geef toe dat dat soort situaties mij terug zouden kelderen.
Je zult dus zowel uw ziekte met medicatie en psychologie moeten bestrijden.
Ik sluit nu af hopelijk heeft u er iets aan,en ja je kan altijd reageren.
Hou de moed er zeker in en wanhoop niet.[QUOTE]

----------


## marietje1954

hoi hoi

nou zo is het hoor,positief blijven,indd erg moeilijk,heb ook de indruk van jou veel te kunnen leren,ik gebruik Faldoxan sinds 2 weken,maar mijn maag is een en al zenuwen op het moment,ooit hadik ook seroxat en voelde het opgelucht gevoel aan komen,dus deed wel wat,maar ja na jaren krijg je toch een terug val,helaassssss.maar goed,ik lees weer van je,prettige zondag,ik ga met de honden wandelen,.bye bye marietje

----------

